# (For some drivers) Are you not afraid of paying penalty and of paying back all of your already received PUA benefits?



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I know some drivers have been still driving while receiving PUA benefits at the same time. I am worried that IRS and state find out about that when you file 2020 tax return and they will consider it as fraud. And they would be asking the money back and charged big fat penalty or might go to jail. I am concerned about it and wonder if they are not scared of facing with that kind of issue in 2021? Or it won't never happen? The thing is you can't cheat on your income (unless you make considerably less in the whole year) when someone is giving out your income statements in legal form.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I drive and the state is aware of it. These unemployment benefits are also for the "underemployed". In otherwords, you can work and still get benefits, but there is a limit to what you can earn. In any case, my state (IL) knows exactly what I'm earning.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AS long as your report your 'correct' earnings each time you certify you are covered. Now, if one isn't or is under reporting: UH, oh at some time in the future.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> AS long as your report your 'correct' earnings each time you certify you are covered. Now, if one isn't or is under reporting: UH, oh at some time in the future.


I did work somewhere and reported $240 a week earning for two weeks, then it clarified as I made excessive earning and I didn't even get a penny. &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I didn’t work or earn income while I collected my PUA so I’m not really worried about fraud. Also I plan on maybe working after the $600 runs out but if I do I will report my full earnings, if they say I don’t get money then I’m not going to sweat it. I have enough in the bank so I don’t need to work until next summer anyway


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Hasn’t this question been asked by the OP before? Or am I confused -o: :roflmao:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I've had a couple of assignments from my side gig. I reported my earnings, because I don't want any government agency asking me questions that I'd rather not have to answer.

Yeah, it cost me some benefits. That's just how it works.

In a "normal" unemployment situation, those benefits get pushed out toward the end of when you're running out of benefits to be able to claim. I don't have any reason to think that's the case for this situation though.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

I heard some people are driving full time making 1-2k per week on Uber and still collecting PUA. That may be a problem in the future. That will be interesting to see if they get penalized but that won’t be until some time after tax time 2021. Out of sight out of mind I guess 🤣


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> I heard some people are driving full time making 1-2k per week on Uber and still collecting PUA. That may be a problem in the future. That will be interesting to see if they get penalized but that won't be until some time after tax time 2021. Out of sight out of mind I guess &#129315;


That's exactly about when I am thinking of them. All the money came from PUA will gone plus penalized. It will not be a good thing to face with.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

These gig apps will submit earning to the states, right now won’t be an issue but they will connect the dots. They will have to pay it all back, not worth risking jail time over. California edd site has a list they publish of all the people they charge with fraud. They might not be fast but they will catch up eventually


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> I heard some people are driving full time making 1-2k per week on Uber and still collecting PUA. That may be a problem in the future. That will be interesting to see if they get penalized but that won't be until some time after tax time 2021. Out of sight out of mind I guess &#129315;


Just imagine the threads we'll see here next year!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

*Hey guys can I write off the air I breathe and all the junk food I eat?!*


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I know some drivers have been still driving while receiving PUA benefits at the same time. I am worried that IRS and state find out about that when you file 2020 tax return and they will consider it as fraud. And they would be asking the money back and charged big fat penalty or might go to jail. I am concerned about it and wonder if they are not scared of facing with that kind of issue in 2021? Or it won't never happen? The thing is you can't cheat on your income (unless you make considerably less in the whole year) when someone is giving out your income statements in legal form.


According to MCH I am the one who still govern money. I guess those you double dip are fine for him . Go figure &#129300;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

In my state, you’re allowed to work p/t and receive unemployment. I did a part-time job, not R/S, and I reported the earnings I made. Unemployment deducted those earnings and reduced my PUA for the weeks I worked. I haven’t done R/S since middle of March, which unemployment knew. 

I don’t understand why you’re concerned about penalties or jail time, UNLESS you had earnings you didn’t report. If you didn’t report earnings while receiving unemployment, you’re going to have big problems in the future.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Let me ask this , is the part time
Money more than your UI/PUA or less?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Doesn’t matter as long as one declares it when certifying. Not considered double dipping


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> In my state, you're allowed to work p/t and receive unemployment. I did a part-time job, not R/S, and I reported the earnings I made. Unemployment deducted those earnings and reduced my PUA for the weeks I worked. I haven't done R/S since middle of March, which unemployment knew.
> 
> I don't understand why you're concerned about penalties or jail time, UNLESS you had earnings you didn't report. If you didn't report earnings while receiving unemployment, you're going to have big problems in the future.


Not for me. I am trying to think of the reason why some drivers have been driving working so hard full time but they would face with big problem in future.

They would also lose driving privileged as well. Why need to risk?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Doesn't matter as long as one declares it when certifying. Not considered double dipping


I am sure some are doing double dipping because they think they are smart &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am sure some are doing double dipping because they think they are smart &#128514;


It would would epically dumb to certify and lie. They will catch up to that. At some point.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Just imagine the threads we'll see here next year!


I highly doubt posters will be stupid enough to post tax matters online while under IRS investigation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Not for me. I am trying to think of the reason why some drivers have been driving working so hard full time but they would face with big problem in future.
> 
> They would also lose driving privileged as well. Why need to risk?


Some may think the virus is a hoax, some may be in areas with low Covid cases, some may have a full-time job in addition to R/S, so they wouldn't be eligible for PUA, some may think they won't get caught or some may not want to stay home.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> *Hey guys can I write off the air I breathe and all the junk food I eat?!*


Truth:
You can write off HALF of the cost of the junk food you eat while you are driving.

https://www.hurdlr.com/blog/meals-entertainment-deduction


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> *Hey guys can I write off the air I breathe and all the junk food I eat?!*


Those little powdered sugar donuts are a business expense.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Those little powdered sugar donuts are a business expense.


I deducted similar items.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Don’t be writing off your food, I was told by a turbo tax cpa it was for long distance business travel that was not part of your normal routine, not just eating away from your house but still in your area. You could be fine but it does cause you to be at a higher risk of audit


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I highly doubt posters will be stupid enough to post tax matters online while under IRS investigation.


Aw come on, you've been on UP long enough, you know that's not true!

Never underestimate the stupidity you will see on the internet!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Don't be writing off your food, I was told by a turbo tax cpa it was for long distance business travel that was not part of your normal routine, not just eating away from your house but still in your area. You could be fine but it does cause you to be at a higher risk of audit


Define long distance. If I'm sleeping in my car and not going home for days...

I also used to have a treat tray full of candies for passengers. Never ate any of it myself. Pure business expense to try and improve ratings/tips.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Remind me again when Uber started reporting drivers weekly income for taxes or for anything else.... Ohhh that's right they don't.... 

Ohhh but they report to UI each week right....ohhh that's right they won't even acknowledge UI department calls to confirm we work for them....

So...ummm anyway.....


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Remind me again when Uber started reporting drivers weekly income for taxes or for anything else.... Ohhh that's right they don't....
> 
> Ohhh but they report to UI each week right....ohhh that's right they won't even acknowledge UI department calls to confirm we work for them....
> 
> So...ummm anyway.....


You consider this wrong. You are right about Uber don't report driver's weekly income. So EDD will not know before you file tax return. But when there are income, there will be big amount of your income in the form 1099 of 2020 year. Compare that income of 2020 of yours with 2019 income of yours, plus 2020 PUA benefit in your 2020 tax return, Authority can easily figure out you make good amount of money while you had been receiving EDD benefits. Then you will be screwed.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Aw come on, you've been on UP long enough, you know that's not true!
> 
> Never underestimate the stupidity you will see on the internet!


Case in point, :roflmao:.

Ya know knowledge. Knowledge is a funny thing some times. I KNOW enough about IRS and FTB,CA procedures to pull it off. I did years ago. But it was a time when they most likely were not looking for fraud, plus not being greedy about it helps. No way in Hell would I this time. It's one of those things that just because you know how and can does not mean I should. No matter how much a hate CA politics. Which isn't all that much.



Wildgoose said:


> You consider this wrong. You are right about Uber don't report driver's weekly income. So EDD will not know before you file tax return. But when there are income,* there will be big amount of your income in the form 1099 of 2020 year*. Compare that income of 2020 of yours with 2019 income of yours, plus 2020 PUA benefit in your 2020 tax return, Authority can easily figure out you make good amount of money while you had been receiving EDD benefits. Then you will be screwed.


Are they not only reporting income over 20K which is what triggers the 1099K to be sent to the service ?
Why is it set at 20,000 to issue a 1099K ?

The question becomes, Since those of us earning less than 20k and at that point, they are only sending us a Summary Report, and not forwarding it ?

Which a Summary Report is not a valid Federal Document ( any sort of 1099 ) authoried by the Office Management and Budget.
Are both U/L forwarding the summary Reports to the Service ?

One could timingly send in a Freedom of Information requesting your IMF Individual Master File to find out ? Plus file an Extension as well.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Are they not only reporting income over 20K which is what triggers the 1099K to be sent to the service ?
> Why is it set at 20,000 to issue a 1099K ?
> 
> The question becomes, Since those of us earning less than 20k and at that point, they are only sending us a Summary Report, and not forwarding it ?
> ...


They are sending to IRS for every individual person along with their SSN. 1099K, 1099Misc, 1099 nec are classified by IRS for different purposes. Uber uses 1099K and it is only qualified to those who make over $20K so they can't send out every individual with 1099K but your income (even if $3) will go to IRS along with your SSN.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So your saying there is some other document other than 1099K that U/L are sending ? I'd like to see proof of that and not rely on personal belief.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I feel that any one that cheats on the UI/PUA deserves to get caught and they deserve to pay the price including the jail time if so ordered. Low life people screw every thing up for all of us in the future. I have no sympathy for people who cheat. Just a bunch of thieves.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> So your saying there is some other document other than 1099K that U/L are sending ? I'd like to see proof of that and not rely on personal belief.


Uber is running a business and so they have to show expenses. Among expenses, pay out to drivers are one of them. Consider yourself how Uber will send this payout report in details to IRS. ( it went electronically actually ). You are talking about the form sending out to drivers.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Filings are made to the IRS and others every month and later summarized annually on a 1099 it does not matter if it is Uber or General Electric it is part of doing business in America. At some point the IRS may start reviewing these filings when they start attempting to recover some of the money they shelled out to IC's who never paid into the system. They will start reviewing the daily/weekly payouts from Uber/Lyft and if you take a look these pay slips in your account online you will see that they can narrow your earnings down to the minute you earned any money. It will come, I look forward to that time.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Uber is running a business and so they have to show expenses. Among expenses, pay out to drivers are one of them. Consider yourself how Uber will send this payout report in details to IRS. ( it went electronically actually ). You are talking about the form sending out to drivers.


That is the thing. I do not believe U/L send them that detailed info on every driver. It's one lump sum on a line item on a return. Be it quarterly and year end, on there return.

All the service really does is match information U/L sends 1099's in whatever form, to the individuals return. When it matches you get the green light.

So far you have not proven a thing to me. Other than a belief.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I feel that any one that cheats on the UI/PUA deserves to get caught and they deserve to pay the price including the jail time if so ordered. Low life people screw every thing up for all of us in the future. I have no sympathy for people who cheat. Just a bunch of thieves.


I feel like people who don't know what NET earnings means needs to keep quiet and worry about himself and maybe educate himself before making an ass of himself on the internet too... I have no sympathy for a lack of education.....Just a bunch of dumbasses....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Don't be writing off your food, I was told by a turbo tax cpa it was for long distance business travel that was not part of your normal routine, not just eating away from your house but still in your area.


According to the IRS's publications, your "turbo tax cpa" is correct.

Writing off meals when you are within range of your home is not acceptable under current tax law.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

As long as you tell 'em everything you make, you're OK. IF they decide to give you something anyhow, that's on them. My drivers are saying they can make 3 or 350 a week & still get something, but too much more over that & they don't get nothing. I had a couple of drivers give me back my car but some kept them. Some said they ain't coming back, some said they are.

If somebody comes & asks for a car, I'm a call the old driver & give him 1st refusal.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Remind me again when Uber started reporting drivers weekly income for taxes or for anything else.... Ohhh that's right they don't....
> 
> Ohhh but they report to UI each week right....ohhh that's right they won't even acknowledge UI department calls to confirm we work for them....
> 
> So...ummm anyway.....


Uber/lyft sends out 1099s every year...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

By the way, this isn't a tax matter it is a State criminal matter. If you collect unemployment you weren't entitled to it is fraud. Big difference. You won't go to jail unless the numbers are huge but you will get a criminal record and have to pay back all the money with interest and penalties. Today the agencies all share information and simple matching software means the computer spits you out and sends you an inquiry. Cheap and easy for them. It's not "if" it is "when".

You WILL MOST LIKELY get caught if:

You don't list the income when you certify.
You get a 1099misc or 1099k filed in your name. For Uber and Lyft a 1099k if R/S income over 20k , or a 1099misc over $600 in bonuses etc.etc..
U/L drivers who tried food delivery or Instacart will be shocked to know that they do not operate under the 1099k rules that U/L operate under. With them, ALL income over $600 is reported on a 1099misc.
You PROBABLY will not get caught if:

You received no 1099 covering the period of unemployment.
It is POSSIBLE to get caught even if you receive no 1099. If Uber/Lyft get THEMSELVES audited then they have to justify their expenses and may have to provide a list of people they paid commissions to. They could then take that list and match it up to tax filings. (small chance)



Wildgoose said:


> Uber is running a business and so they have to show expenses. Among expenses, pay out to drivers are one of them. Consider yourself how Uber will send this payout report in details to IRS. ( it went electronically actually ). You are talking about the form sending out to drivers.


Sorry that is not factual. The only reporting mechanism is a 1099. However, if THEY are audited they may have to provide data on who they paid commissions to but only under that scenario.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seamus said:


> this isn't a tax matter it is a State criminal matter. If you collect unemployment you weren't entitled to it is fraud. Big difference. You won't go to jail unless the numbers are huge but you will get a criminal record and have to pay back all the money with interest and penalties.


That's the real deal. The unemployment agencies are on the lookout for people who are double dipping. Because it's part of their job to look.

As for the occasional person who might get away with it, ask yourself this: Do you feel lucky?

For me, it's not worth the sleep I'd lose worrying about it. Even if I would never get caught.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's the real deal. The unemployment agencies are on the lookout for people who are double dipping. Because it's part of their job to look.
> 
> As for the occasional person who might get away with it, ask yourself this: Do you feel lucky?
> 
> For me, it's not worth the sleep I'd lose worrying about it. Even if I would never get caught.


Back in the 90's even though I'm more of a Mfg Engineering and Finance guy I did a stint as Director of HR because one of my Masters degrees is in HR/Labor Relations. Several times a month the NY State Dept of Labor investigators showed investigating people they thought received unemployment while working. They showed up unannounced to ask for and review specific employee employment and pay records. I noticed it took about 2 years to catch up with them but they did catch them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Did all of your States ask for 1099s for income verification? Mine asked for us to submit our schedule C. They also used our business loss or profit number to calculate our earnings.

The federal guidelines mandate the States set a minimum payout amount. Those guidelines also state if income is unable to be verified, they must at the very least pay that minimum payout amount. So the federal government is authorizing payouts without any proof of income, under the Pua program.



Seamus said:


> By the way, this isn't a tax matter it is a State criminal matter.


Actually, with our current situation, it's a federal matter. Both the Pua and fpuc are federally funded.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I ain't worried about it cause I wasn't like eligible like to get nothing, you know? I ain't driven since like March or April, see? But like I don't remember for sure.


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

1st year in 5 years i filed taxes & thats only cuz of the stimulus check not wasting a minute of brain effort or time filing taxes on a company human trafficking me and somehow able to pay illegal 1970s wages

so wont be filing next year unless they mailing out another bailout check, far as they concerned, im homeless feel free to audit me, i beg you to let me get all these screenshots & receipts public, while everyone who got a ppp loan of 150K is being forgiven & ceos at billion dollar companies all paid themselves multi million dollar bonuses, days before declaring bankrucpkcy, furloughing or laying off thousands, AND getting multi million dollar loans / bailouts, or the fed buying their worthless bonds & pumping trillions into stock & credit markets all while i cant get a human on the phone for my 1000$ help i applied for in april, its call back every 2 weeks with a differnt lie as others applied in june july & already got it...

im sure if they do ill be 20 million 400 thousand and 22 in the queue & idgaf

cranking out 2000+ a week for months & stacking like a mug because the worse is yet to come

irs has 74,000 employees but cant figure out how a way for a citizen to update direct deposit info is fraud, got checked mailed but wont be at that address for the next one, theyd rather hang up on you, make you hold hours & mail the next check to a incorrect address? you couldnt design a more inneficient system, no queue to leave number to call & verify you, no fifo, just call back to listen to a robot tell you to go online, then online says call, then hours for a human that barely speaks english to tell me that cant take direct deposit info, no forms to change it complete lunacy

want me to file taxes on illegal predatory 1970s wages lmao


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Did all of your States ask for 1099s for income verification? Mine asked for us to submit our schedule C.


Texas had me send them copies of my Schedules C, among other things. (I had two of them.)


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SHalester said:


> AS long as your report your 'correct' earnings each time you certify you are covered. Now, if one isn't or is under reporting: UH, oh at some time in the future.


Indeed my friend. I wrote a long post about that some time ago. Many many people have been caught in the past and will be in the future. I advise any of those who committed fraud to set aside money now. If they do NOT get caught in the future from an audit, they can thank their lucky stars. If they have money set aside, then they will not panic when faced with a large bill. If the fraud is such that the penalty is worse than a hefty bill, then other measures will be needed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I wrote a long post about that some time ago.


Your long posts....my eyes roll right back into the my head and don't come back until I scroll by. Really.

This is kinda like the 'forgivable' loans. I wonder how many know per the IRS a forgiven loan is a taxable event.....Hum.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> 1st year in 5 years i filed taxes & thats only cuz of the stimulus check not wasting a minute of brain effort or time filing taxes on a company human trafficking me and somehow able to pay illegal 1970s wages


I wish you luck my daredevil Uber brother! I am as bold as you. I always file my income taxes. Not doing so could possible land you in jail, but I really hope not.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I know some drivers have been still driving while receiving PUA benefits at the same time. I am worried that IRS and state find out about that when you file 2020 tax return and they will consider it as fraud. And they would be asking the money back and charged big fat penalty or might go to jail. I am concerned about it and wonder if they are not scared of facing with that kind of issue in 2021? Or it won't never happen? The thing is you can't cheat on your income (unless you make considerably less in the whole year) when someone is giving out your income statements in legal form.


I had been doing non rideshare work under the table for cash for 3 months to shore up savings. The last thing I need is some politician who is usually worth millions nickel and diming me to death


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> I had been doing non rideshare work under the table for cash for 3 months to shore up savings. The last thing I need is some politician who is usually worth millions nickel and diming me to death


You did it the right way at least.


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

I have 10 percent takin out now so it's done and paid, getting a lot done with my house and I sleep good at night knowing I'm not double dipping.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber/lyft sends out 1099s every year...


And where on that 1099 does it say I made X during March,April,may,June?? Ooh that's right it doesn't....


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Doesn't matter as long as one declares it when certifying. Not considered double dipping


I asked my friend about his double dipping and he said he's not worried because he just puts his income at 0. I don't get why he doesn't understand. This is serious.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> And where on that 1099 does it say I made X during March,April,may,June?? Ooh that's right it doesn't....


That would be on the individual months of march, april, may and june. Jan, feb, july, aug, sept, oct, nov and december too.
Go back and look at em, 
lyft breaks em out by the month also
Did you not make enough to get 1099s or have you not been driving long enough to have gotten them
Or did you just not look at all?
Cause sooner or later the feds and
state will im betting with
all this unemployment fraud going on you know.....



Wildgoose said:


> That's exactly about when I am thinking of them. All the money came from PUA will gone plus penalized. It will not be a good thing to face with.


Not to mention the potential fraud criminal charges...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Did all of your States ask for 1099s for income verification? Mine asked for us to submit our schedule C. They also used our business loss or profit number to calculate our earnings.
> 
> The federal guidelines mandate the States set a minimum payout amount. Those guidelines also state if income is unable to be verified, they must at the very least pay that minimum payout amount. So the federal government is authorizing payouts without any proof of income, under the Pua program.
> 
> Actually, with our current situation, it's a federal matter. Both the Pua and fpuc are federally funded.





25rides7daysaweek said:


> That would be on the individual months of march, april, may and june. Jan, feb, july, aug, sept, oct, nov and december too.
> Go back and look at em,
> lyft breaks em out by the month also
> Did you not make enough to get 1099s or have you not been driving long enough to have gotten them
> ...


Sigh....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I wish you luck my daredevil Uber brother! I am as bold as you. I always file my income taxes. Not doing so could possible land you in jail, but I really hope not.


They are not going to come after him. He is not collectable.

It would cost them more to take his car and sell it than what it is worth.

The IRS has a nasty habit of going after Celebraties to make an example of them. WHY ? To keep the rest of the Sheep in line.

Knowledge is power my friend. :wink:



Uberguyken said:


> And where on that 1099 does it say I made X during March,April,may,June?? Ooh that's right it doesn't....


The 1099 K does.

This is why to NOT earn / make over 20,000.


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

If your in the business of tax collection your going to know all the BS maneuvers that cheats use or do. You will get caught.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

My 1099-k has a MONTHLY breakdown of my earning, doesn't take a genius to look at that and see that earnings were made that weren't reported to edd



Uberguyken said:


> And where on that 1099 does it say I made X during March,April,may,June?? Ooh that's right it doesn't....


See my post above, my 1099-k list income earned by month


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I know some drivers have been still driving while receiving PUA benefits at the same time. I am worried that IRS and state find out about that when you file 2020 tax return and they will consider it as fraud. And they would be asking the money back and charged big fat penalty or might go to jail. I am concerned about it and wonder if they are not scared of facing with that kind of issue in 2021? Or it won't never happen? The thing is you can't cheat on your income (unless you make considerably less in the whole year) when someone is giving out your income statements in legal form.


95% of those being wise guys will likely be doing time and paying a hefty fine within the next 5 years. I think there's more than enough proof to make a fraud case against all of these individuals. Imagine having to payback $20k+ plus interest, and a $$$$ fine on top!? And probably serving 5 to 25 year sentence along with it. Yikes!


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

You are crazy if you’re collecting and stlll working for U/L. The US and state governments are going to lean on these companies to recoup at least some of the UI they have paid to the drivers. It will be in Uber’s interest to rat-out double dippers.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> And where on that 1099 does it say I made X during March,April,may,June?? Ooh that's right it doesn't....


What if EDD ask you to send them your weekly summary for those weeks you have been paid EDD benefits. It is called Audit and have you already considered how to cheat?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

This is a blank 1099-k, please note the box 5a-5l that list the months, edd will receive a copy of this and when it had months that list income when you didn't report it fully to them it'll trigger an investigation, you will be charged with fraud and have to pay it all back


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

IF !!! Your earnings are over 20,000$ .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> IF !!! Your earnings are over 20,000$ .


Don't underestimate IRS and Authorities. They have many ways to verify the claim. Don't forget that Uber/Lyft drivers are qualify for PUA for the first time in EDD history and so they will surely find a way.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just sayin. It's a wash for me , cause I ain't doin it.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I know some drivers have been still driving while receiving PUA benefits at the same time. I am worried that IRS and state find out about that when you file 2020 tax return and they will consider it as fraud. And they would be asking the money back and charged big fat penalty or might go to jail. I am concerned about it and wonder if they are not scared of facing with that kind of issue in 2021? Or it won't never happen? The thing is you can't cheat on your income (unless you make considerably less in the whole year) when someone is giving out your income statements in legal form.


Could have simplified your question... If you lie and cheat on your taxes, are you afraid of getting caught? Havent driven a pax since March. Dont plan on it anytime soon, despite the up to extra$9.50 for consecutive trips carrot they keep dangling. Just not worth it. Even with their suggestion to work "recent busy hours" in my market 11pm-3am Fri and Sat. Hello UBER.... No! The only bar night I ever drove you temp deactivated me because of an impaired driving report. Definitely not worth drunk covidiots now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> They are not going to come after him. He is not collectable.


That doesn't stop them from having him arrested and thrown in jail.

Tax evasion is a criminal offense. It includes the potential for imprisonment.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't driven since mid March when the Pandemic started. I was able to get the PUA unemployment due to my age and health with a doctors statement saying that is was too hazardous for me to continue driving ride share.I also opted for tax withholding. not realizing these benefits are not taxable. So will have a nice little windfall when we file taxes next year. Many drivers bragged about not paying any taxes for their income because they expensed everything.I filed taxes and claimed income to contribute to my Social security benefits when I retire next year. Having that tax record allowed me to qualify for the PUA "gig worker" assistance.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

DarkBerry said:


> I heard some people are driving full time making 1-2k per week on Uber and still collecting PUA. That may be a problem in the future. That will be interesting to see if they get penalized but that won't be until some time after tax time 2021. Out of sight out of mind I guess &#129315;


KARMA IS A *****!! It will eventually come back on them!!
I submit all my Uber earnings monthly when available, under Uber Tax Information. It pulls up yearly and monthly. At least I know I am doing the right thing BEING HONEST!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> If they have money set aside, then they will not panic when faced with a large bill.


If they have money set aside that means they didn't need the unemployment money. I highly doubt these people have the money set aside. If they didn't need the money why would you risk having to pay it all back and jail time?


Uberguyken said:


> And where on that 1099 does it say I made X during March,April,may,June?? Ooh that's right it doesn't....


Actually, it does


driverdoug said:


> You are crazy if you're collecting and stlll working for U/L. The US and state governments are going to lean on these companies to recoup at least some of the UI they have paid to the drivers. It will be in Uber's interest to rat-out double dippers.


If you're on Pua, the states have no invested interest to go after us or Uber. It's all federally funded with the money already allocated by the Cares Act


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lyle said:


> not realizing these benefits are not taxable.


I think you will discover that they are taxable for federal income tax purposes.

I'm not having any tax withheld from mine, because I have several hundred dollars per month withheld from a monthly pension that I receive, from a job I retired from.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm a landlord as well as a driver. On the weeks that I received my rents, I declared that income and that put me over the limit for UI those weeks. So I made sure to drive on those weeks as well, since I wasn't getting UI anyway.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lyle said:


> .I also opted for tax withholding. not realizing these benefits are not taxable.


What do you mean not taxable? Sure they are


----------



## 10Expedia (Jul 23, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> or might go to jail.


Jail?
free room & board
no IRS issues.

I suspect next year there will be many Threads
Starting with:
*"I just got a letter from the IRS demanding......."

"The IRS Seized my bank accounts"*

_*"The IRS gave me 30 days to vacate my house and relinquish *_
*my car" *

Oh......and they'll blame Uber &#128077;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

10Expedia said:


> I suspect next year there will be many Threads
> Starting with:
> *"I just got a letter from the IRS demanding......."
> 
> ...


Some people consider themselves that they are very smart.
Actually a smart person usually has figured out the loopholes in the system first where that system is already established over year. Smart people won't never try to cheat the newly established system because they haven't figured out the loopholes yet.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> f they have money set aside that means they didn't need the unemployment money.


wut? Let me get this straight if somebody had a job and was saving money when they no longer have that job if they have savings they shouldn't get UI? Really? 
Well, thank goodness none of the states ask for 'what are you savings amounts, please'. sheesh.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If ! , is not reality. And no concept of one's life's savings going all to medical.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Seamus said:


> You WILL MOST LIKELY get caught if:
> 
> You don't list the income when you certify.
> You get a 1099misc or 1099k filed in your name. For Uber and Lyft a 1099k if R/S income over 20k , or a 1099misc over $600 in bonuses etc.etc..
> ...


Marked as best answer in thread.



NicFit said:


> View attachment 490384
> 
> This is a blank 1099-k, please note the box 5a-5l that list the months, edd will receive a copy of this and when it had months that list income when you didn't report it fully to them it'll trigger an investigation, you will be charged with fraud and have to pay it all back


Really good point! One loophole in getting caught is that the pandemic did not hit until March. So there is roughly 2-3 months a person could have collected Uber income (or whatever) without running afoul of the unemployment police, because a bulge in income (up to a certain point) could be explained away. Even if a person were 1099'd. That's what I _was_ thinking.

BUT, if income really is broken down by month, then if you get 1099'd, well, it's like Hudson from Aliens said; "Game over man. Game over!".

*AND HERE'S THE REALLY BIG GOTCHA FOR ANYONE CHEATING.... *Congress could easily pass some temporary legislation that demands that the TNCs file 1099k's on EVERYONE for year 2020 (and 2021, 2022, etc.). Don't put it past the conservatives to do this. And the other side of the aisle would be hard pressed to put up much of a fight against a _fraud protection bill_.



Christinebitg said:


> As for the occasional person who might get away with it, ask yourself this: Do you feel lucky?


There's a Dirty Harry joke in there somewhere but I just can't find it at the moment. Did you collect six hundred or only 5? Hmm. No.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't see a lot of 1099K's going out this year. But your right. Congress could do that, not tell anybody and your screwed. 

By the time the media picks it up. To late like always.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

"Federal workers and retirees owed more than $3.5 billion in unpaid taxes." PBS
Maybe they should look under their own tent before they start screwing with rideshare drivers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have heard that b4. And when one really understands how the tax code is written, they are totally required to file and pay. 

Not this stupid shell game that relies on your faith that you have a duty to preform.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Just make sure you don't do it and don't worry about what other people do


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> According to the IRS's publications, your "turbo tax cpa" is correct.
> 
> Writing off meals when you are within range of your home is not acceptable under current tax law.


What is range of your home? I can wake up in a hotel room in Japan and get home here in Nevada on the same day. Perhaps we are in range if we are within near earth orbit? Seems like you need to be on the moon to be more than 24 hours away from any given place on Earth.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Marked as best answer in thread.
> 
> Really good point! One loophole in getting caught is that the pandemic did not hit until March. So there is roughly 2-3 months a person could have collected Uber income (or whatever) without running afoul of the unemployment police, because a bulge in income (up to a certain point) could be explained away. Even if a person were 1099'd. That's what I _was_ thinking.
> 
> ...


Dirty Harry movies are the best. Do you feel lucky? Make my day!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> On the weeks that I received my rents, I declared that income and that put me over the limit for UI those weeks.


I'm not sure those rents qualify for these purposes. That's investment income, isn't it? Unless you're managing those properties for somebody else.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

when someone is giving out your income statements in legal form.
[/QUOTE]

I work with Lyft. Edd department told me Lyft is not willing to share my income info with them. I had to send my own pay statements to Edd since Lyft under no condition was willing to give it to them.

What confuses me is how working with lyft as a payday loan by getting cash now and loosing car value later would be considered income.

I have mileage tracker while app on. Everything is recorded. I make a negative after the IRS deduction. Every day I work I am loosing money based on IRS rates. Why would I get a penalty from EDD for having a loosing operation!&#129335;&#127996;‍♂


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

[/QUOTE]

I work with Lyft. Edd department told me Lyft is not willing to share my income info with them. I had to send my own pay statements to Edd since Lyft under no condition was willing to give it to them.
[/QUOTE]
I believe you are mistaken about income inquiry to Lyft by EDD. Actually EDD is asking Lyft for your income that was paid with W2. Unfortunately, you are an IC so Lyft doesn't have you on their payroll. That is the reason EDD didn't get your income info from Lyft. It was not only you. Each and every drivers have this issue when they have applied for EDD before EDD allowed them to reapply again as independent contractor to be qualified to enjoy benefit.
The legal form which I meant was the one Lyft and Uber sending out to every driver to file their income tax when a year ended.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

this. entire. thread. is. speculation.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DarkBerry said:


> I heard some people are driving full time making 1-2k per week on Uber and still collecting PUA. That may be a problem in the future. That will be interesting to see if they get penalized but that won't be until some time after tax time 2021. Out of sight out of mind I guess &#129315;


Meh. I doubt dudes are truly making $1 - $2 thousand per week driving X.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I believe you are mistaken about income inquiry to Lyft by EDD. Actually EDD is asking Lyft for your income that was paid with W2


I can't speak for where some of you might live.

But here in Texas, the Texas Workforce Commission (TWC) says they want you to report _income_, NOT revenue. So when I got an assignment from my side gig recently, I deducted my travel expense (personal auto mileage) before I gave the number to TWC.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm not sure those rents qualify for these purposes. That's investment income, isn't it? Unless you're managing those properties for somebody else.


In my state, I have to report my gross income to unemployment every week. So even though in reality my deductions eliminate almost all my taxable income, my state uses gross income to determine UI weekly benefits. People keep saying on here that rent doesn't count as income. When you're a landlord, rent IS your income. I'd rather declare it than get a letter 2 years from saying I owe the money back.

Just to show you how self employed people get F'd, years ago I applied for SNAP. I declared my rental income and was told "well if this was earned from a job, you'd qualify for full benefits, but since this is rental income it counts against you." Instead of getting $198/month I only got $38, just because of HOW I earned the money.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> years ago I applied for SNAP. I declared my rental income and was told "well if this was earned from a job, you'd qualify for full benefits, but since this is rental income it counts against you."


Do what you think is best, but I still think you're making a mistake. I read the stuff from TWC very carefully. They wanted *income* after expenses are deducted.

If your logic were correct, I'd have to report all the dividend and interest income I get.

Also, TWC wanted to know about my pension income, but didn't penalize me for it.

Edit: On my benefits payment request, if I don't show any hours worked, it doesnt even allow me to enter a dollar figure at all.

Hopefully, all your renters pay you in the same week.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I know some drivers have been still driving while receiving PUA benefits at the same time. I am worried that IRS and state find out about that when you file 2020 tax return and they will consider it as fraud. And they would be asking the money back and charged big fat penalty or might go to jail. I am concerned about it and wonder if they are not scared of facing with that kind of issue in 2021? Or it won't never happen? The thing is you can't cheat on your income (unless you make considerably less in the whole year) when someone is giving out your income statements in legal form.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> *Hey guys can I write off the air I breathe and all the junk food I eat?!*


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> 95% of those being wise guys will likely be doing time and paying a hefty fine within the next 5 years. I think there's more than enough proof to make a fraud case against all of these individuals. Imagine having to payback $20k+ plus interest, and a $$$$ fine on top!? And probably serving 5 to 25 year sentence along with it. Yikes!


I am not worry because I have not been driving since March . Been home since then . I don't mess with the IRS . Never


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Do what you think is best, but I still think you're making a mistake. I read the stuff from TWC very carefully. They wanted *income* after expenses are deducted.
> 
> If your logic were correct, I'd have to report all the dividend and interest income I get.
> 
> ...


When I declare my income, they have separate sections for jobs and self employed income. Once I figured out that I wouldn't get any money on the weeks I declared my rental income, I made sure I received it all in the same week. I also drove Uber on those weeks as well. I think each state is setting up their UI sites differently.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> , my state uses gross income to determine UI weekly benefits.


Like I said before, if they are using your gross income to determine your WBA, you need to report them to your state representative. The federal guidelines say they need to use your net income for Pua. They risk not getting reimbursed from the feds if they don't follow their guidelines


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes, the state uses NET income to determine your weekly award (which minimizes the amount), but uses GROSS income to determine whether you qualify for the benefit each week, which minimizes how much you can earn each week before losing the benefit. So self employed people lose on both ends of this.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am not worry because I have not been driving since March . Been home since then . I don't mess with the IRS . Never


IKR the peace of mind &#128524;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> People keep saying on here that rent doesn't count as income.


I think you need to appeal the determination in your case.

I have over a thousand a month coming in from pensions, and it doesn't count against me. And yes, I told them exactly how much I'm getting in pensions.

Dividends from my stock investments don't count against me. They didn't even ask about those. If they had asked, I would have told them the exact and correct figures.

What that person told you is way wrong.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Hasn't this question been asked by the OP before? Or am I confused -o: :roflmao:


Sometimes you have to keep asking the same question until you get enough responses that comfort your fears and clear your conscious that you don't have to worry about going to jail. &#128513;


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Since any amount earned while getting the unemployment benefit results in a 1-1 ratio of cuts to that benefit (at least in my state, AIUI), such workers would be earning a net income of $0. With that wage rate, I can think of a lot of other activities I would prefer than hustling.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

You get the benefits. Your turnover is still okay. You create extra expenses so your actual income is low enough to qualify for said benefits. Job done.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I am worried that IRS and state find out about that when you file 2020 tax return and they will consider it as fraud


Why are YOU worried? If some are driving but not reporting their earnings, it will not be your problem. Unless you are included in that group?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

68350 said:


> Why are YOU worried?


Also worth noting: Legitimate mistakes may cost you money, but they don't send you to jail for those. That's reserved for things like not reporting income.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I filed haven't received a dime. Said I qualified and everything, been filling every week. Hope I don't get a w2 at the end of the year. That will be a nightmare to try an fix


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I know some drivers have been still driving while receiving PUA benefits at the same time. I am worried that IRS and state find out about that when you file 2020 tax return and they will consider it as fraud. And they would be asking the money back and charged big fat penalty or might go to jail. I am concerned about it and wonder if they are not scared of facing with that kind of issue in 2021? Or it won't never happen? The thing is you can't cheat on your income (unless you make considerably less in the whole year) when someone is giving out your income statements in legal form.


Total abuse of this.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> I know some drivers have been still driving while receiving PUA benefits at the same time. I am worried that IRS and state find out about that when you file 2020 tax return and they will consider it as fraud. And they would be asking the money back and charged big fat penalty or might go to jail. I am concerned about it and wonder if they are not scared of facing with that kind of issue in 2021? Or it won't never happen? The thing is you can't cheat on your income (unless you make considerably less in the whole year) when someone is giving out your income statements in legal form.


I learned, years ago, 'do not lie or cheat the gov' 'cause if they bust you, you're, like, well, busted. Don't assume they don't know about cheats, they have people dedicated to figure out such things.

Be on the up and up folks, then you can sleep at night. ( or maybe you can anyway, just sayin' ).


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I learned, years ago, 'do not lie or cheat the gov' 'cause if they bust you, you're, like, well, busted. Don't assume they don't know about cheats, they have people dedicated to figure out such things.
> 
> Be on the up and up folks, then you can sleep at night. ( or maybe you can anyway, just sayin' ).


Competently agree and go as far to say why would you even do this? This is corrupt why risk your life and others around you..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Be on the up and up folks, then you can sleep at night.


I'd lose too much sleep worrying about it. It's definitely not worth it for me.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Hope I don't get a w2 at the end of the year.


A W2 for what?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

68350 said:


> A W2 for what?


Pua


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Alantc said:


> Pua


Unemployment compensation is generally reported to you on a 1099 form.


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

Illini said:


> I drive and the state is aware of it. These unemployment benefits are also for the "underemployed". In otherwords, you can work and still get benefits, but there is a limit to what you can earn. In any case, my state (IL) knows exactly what I'm earning.


yeah you just cheating system and stealing taxes from government
they will find out soon
UNEMPOYMENT mean UNEMPLOYMENT. Not under employment. Thats means you sitting at home. ITs busy as hell and drivers make a lot of money driving right now. It wasnt slow. I cant understand why you collecting benefits but you are working?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

true228 said:


> yeah you just cheating system and stealing taxes from government
> they will find out soon
> UNEMPOYMENT mean UNEMPLOYMENT. Not under employment. Thats means you sitting at home. ITs busy as hell and drivers make a lot of money driving right now. It wasnt slow. I cant understand why you collecting benefits but you are working?


You are absolutely correct - Unemployment means Unemployment. However, benefits are also legally provided to people who are *UNDER*employed. Oh, and I'm literally telling the State of IL how much I'm earning each week when I certify for benefits. If I'm not supposed to be getting benefits, they must be blind.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Pua


Not a W2, but do you NOT think your state UI dept reports your PUA benefits to the IRS? Seriously? You and the IRS will receive a 1099 for what you receive. PUA, just like UI, is taxable income.



true228 said:


> yeah you just cheating system and stealing taxes from government
> they will find out soon
> UNEMPOYMENT mean UNEMPLOYMENT. Not under employment. Thats means you sitting at home. ITs busy as hell and drivers make a lot of money driving right now. It wasnt slow. I cant understand why you collecting benefits but you are working?


You are so wrong. Every state allows you to work and earn a state-specific dollar amount per week that will still leave you eligible for unemployment payments. Typically that amount is just below your state weekly benefit amount. And most of it is applied against your benefit amount paid for that week. The more you earn, up to your limit, the lower your benefit payment is for that week.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

true228 said:


> yeah you just cheating system and stealing taxes from government
> they will find out soon
> UNEMPOYMENT mean UNEMPLOYMENT. Not under employment. Thats means you sitting at home. ITs busy as hell and drivers make a lot of money driving right now. It wasnt slow. I cant understand why you collecting benefits but you are working?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

68350 said:


> The more you earn, up to your limit, the lower your benefit payment is for that week.


That's a true statement. But it doesn't take much to hit your limit.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That's a true statement. But it doesn't take much to hit your limit.


It's different in every state. In AZ I get the max weekly benefit of $240. If I drove PT and had earnings of $240, I'd get zero benefits for the week. I could also only earn $30.50 before AZ started deducting it from my benefit payment.


----------



## ChitownMike (Mar 21, 2019)

Illini said:


> I drive and the state is aware of it. These unemployment benefits are also for the "underemployed". In otherwords, you can work and still get benefits, but there is a limit to what you can earn. In any case, my state (IL) knows exactly what I'm earning.


Also in Illinois....IDES sent me a PUA deposit, back dated to April 1st. No other payments after that....now on IDES website they indicate I'm "inelligible"? No explanation and I'm sure they going to want their money back. I've reported that I'm "underemployed" as my income was down....Gross 82% first six months 2020. I report net....I'm making about $400-$500 week, a few weeks I've not worked before I got the deposit. I'm 68..."high risk"....with past medical issues. I take the IRS milage deduction and report that as net.......So my $500 might come out to $220.....now "ineligible". Are you reporting Net....and using the IRS milage deduction to calculate net? I've appealed twice and now I've appealed for a hearing.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ChitownMike said:


> Also in Illinois....IDES sent me a PUA deposit, back dated to April 1st. No other payments after that....now on IDES website they indicate I'm "inelligible"? No explanation and I'm sure they going to want their money back. I've reported that I'm "underemployed" as my income was down....Gross 82% first six months 2020. I report net....I'm making about $400-$500 week, a few weeks I've not worked before I got the deposit. I'm 68..."high risk"....with past medical issues. I take the IRS milage deduction and report that as net.......So my $500 might come out to $220.....now "ineligible". Are you reporting Net....and using the IRS milage deduction to calculate net? I've appealed twice and now I've appealed for a hearing.


You should be reporting gross. Anyway, once they determine you to be ineligible for any reason (legitimate or not), you need to call them back so they can turn you back on for benefits, assuming they agree that you should be eligible. If you're making $400-$500 per week, that is too much to be eligible for weekly benefits.


----------



## Marty McFly (Apr 1, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Texas had me send them copies of my Schedules C, among other things. (I had two of them.)


Yes, same here. Also in Texas. I faxed copies of My 2019 Form 1099 and Schedule C prior to being approved for Ui and PUA.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Illini said:


> You should be reporting gross.


Texas says they want net, after expenses.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Texas says they want net, after expenses.


Texas very similar to Florida, they don't make it easy especially with old software, this was our problem I am guessing yours maybe also.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Texas very similar to Florida, they don't make it easy especially with old software, this was our problem I am guessing yours maybe also.


Yeah, pretty much the same here. You have to be careful about how you answer the questions.

I have a side gig that has given me a couple of assignments. They don't pay until the entire job is completed.

But... the Texas Workforce Commission web site won't accept me saying that I worked a couple of hours and didn't get paid anything for it. So I figured that the best answer was to allocate the money for the whole job evenly across the entire project. So if I worked 2 hours one week, and 38 hours the next week, I divide the total for the project by 40, and then apply it that way.

Otherwise, I'd have had to lie and say I didn't work the first week, and that's probably not the answer they're looking for.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, pretty much the same here. You have to be careful about how you answer the questions.
> 
> I have a side gig that has given me a couple of assignments. They don't pay until the entire job is completed.
> 
> ...


In the end with write offs and the rest you are fine, I think you were brave, in Florida if you threw that into the mix you still haven't got paid.


----------



## Noob-ber (Dec 25, 2018)

I know when I am seeking tax and legal advice, Uber forums are my go to source.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Noob-ber said:


> I know when I am seeking tax and legal advice, Uber forums are my go to source.


----------



## Sober/Uber (Jul 22, 2015)

Don't forget app. drivers is a very small portion of "self employed" group of workers getting UI + 600.
I don't think we'll be the main focus. 
Also, to investigate millions of claims will take years and will probably cost more then money paid out.


----------

